# 3 females- 1 male up for rehoming NE Ohio



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, My name is Nikki. I have 3 female rats and 1 male rat up for rehoming. 

I am currently in a financial bind and cannot afford to care for all of my rats (I have 8 total). I really do not want to rehome my kids but, for them to get required care, I feel it is necessary given my situation. I am currently out of work and have not had any success in finding a job, and my mom refuses to help feed all of my animals. I'm hoping to rehome them quick so that they can continue to get the care that they need. 

My 3 females are extremely loving and sweet girls, 2 of them are very tiny but not underweight-just small structured, the other is a big chubbier girl. My male is very aggressive and needs to be neutered. My mom has threatened to throw him outside when Im not home because she thinks it is a waste to feed an animal that you can't interract with. He needs to go to a very loving and patient home and someone who can afford to get him neutered. He was a loving and lickey boy before his hormones kick in and could easily be like that again with some work. Incase anyone is wondering, he was not a lone rat, he chewed the tail off my other boy and they were then seperated, my other boy is going to be neutered and put with my remaining girls (a deal I made with my mom-she is willing to help me do this, if I cut down on my amount of rats).

I'm only asking a 20 dollar rehoming fee for my 3 girls, and I can provide a small cage that can be used temporarily or as a hospital cage in the future- it is almost brand new (I've only had it for 2 months).

My boy will only be a 5 dollar rehoming fee..and unfortunatley I need to keep his cage for his brother until I get him neutered and put in with the girls. I can travel about an hour distance for rehoming but that is it. Here are some pics of my kids:

Gus (the male)









The girls:
CC:








Jackie:








Sally:


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

bumped for added information


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

I want to help. I live in Reynoldsburg Ohio, what city do you live in? If its not excessively far away I would definitely be willing to drive tomorrow to atleast pick up your 3 girlies, You said you have a small temporary cage? I admit i dont have a ton of room right now, but i can make it work for a week or so. I definitely cannot keep these girlies, ive got a litter of 11 currently, but im hoping someone else will help asap? Anyone? I know of a resuce i think like an hour away from here. Im just trying to relieve the emergency situation. Id be willing to take your two sickest girls to the vet asap aswell, I dont exactly have the funds, but i will make it work. i cant stand to let your babies die like that. It will probably be expensive but maybe someone can help me out?? I really cant keep them very long though, it has to be very temporary, but i can take care of them. Let me know asap where your located!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

****WE NEED YOUR HELP!**** ****RESCUE NEEDED!**** **** PLEASE HELP!****


CC sadly passed away a few days ago, they never made it to Tipsy Tails Rescue in MI :'(

Jackie is still very very ill and needs to see a vet asap. Jackie, Sally and Gus- the hormonal male are still looking to be rescued.

If ANYONE CAN HELP, please email ME as Nikki (Littlematchstick) no longer has computer access!


----------

